# Question about Python Water Changer



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

When using a python water changer, you have to add water conditioner directly into the tank. Is that safe? First, will it kill those bacteria? Secondly, will it affect the fish, especially shrimp?

Planning to have a big tank later, so I am wondering if I should get a small water pump now or just get a python instead.

Thanks.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

it is fine. I use a hose to fill my large tanks. I put in the water conditioner for the amount I need and then add the water by hose.

If you want to be extra safe, turn off filters while you do this. This ensures that the filter won't suck in any water not yet effected by the conditioner and possibly kill some BB


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use a python to remove water during water changes however I don't use it to add water directly back into the tank. What I do is add water to a Rubbermaid Brute container, add the appropriate amount of Prime and then use a pump to move the water from the Brute to the display tank. Its only one additional step but it saves a lot of Prime as well as less stress on the fish and anything else in the tank.

Whenever I set up a brand new tank and add water directly from the hose I get a ton of small bubbles all over everything in the tank. That can't be good for the fish.
--
Paul


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use my python to drain and fill my tanks, before filling with tap water I add prime to usually about 6 - 8 tanks at a time. As far as tiny bubbles in the tank I notice them in the winter more than the other seasons, I have not had a problem with these bubbles. I also shut of my filters and heaters while doing this operation so I can clean sponges in the tank and avoid doing damage to the heaters in case the water level gets to low.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you guys for the input! I decide to buy one now.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

baishui said:


> When using a python water changer, you have to add water conditioner directly into the tank. Is that safe? First, will it kill those bacteria? Secondly, will it affect the fish, especially shrimp?
> 
> Planning to have a big tank later, so I am wondering if I should get a small water pump now or just get a python instead.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

what bacteria are you referring to? Now, it is not the best option but so many people use these hoses nowadays that buckets are becoming obsolete. What i do (and suggest) is 1) find a conditioner that you can overdose (prime), ass the proper dosage in the tank before any water goes in, add half more dosage in the middle and half more at the end.

Another think you have to be careful about is how fast you add water. The new water should be cold and going in veeeery slowly. Some people also use lukewarm but using the hot water from the tap can be really bad


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

monk21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what bacteria are you referring to? Now, it is not the best option but so many people use these hoses nowadays that buckets are becoming obsolete. What i do (and suggest) is 1) find a conditioner that you can overdose (prime), ass the proper dosage in the tank before any water goes in, add half more dosage in the middle and half more at the end.
> 
> Another think you have to be careful about is how fast you add water. The new water should be cold and going in veeeery slowly. Some people also use lukewarm but using the hot water from the tap can be really bad


I have been using my Python for over 20 years on up to 60 tanks at the peak down to my current 31 and have never had an issue using the water from the hot tap. I have a stick on thermometer on my sink tap and match it to within a degree or two on the warmer side of my tanks and add the water. No prime or other conditioners and I have never had a problem. I have bred over 100 species of fish with this method and my synodontis angelicus lived for 25 years like this with no problems.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I have been using my Python for over 20 years on up to 60 tanks at the peak down to my current 31 and have never had an issue using the water from the hot tap. I have a stick on thermometer on my sink tap and match it to within a degree or two on the warmer side of my tanks and add the water. No prime or other conditioners and I have never had a problem. I have bred over 100 species of fish with this method and my synodontis angelicus lived for 25 years like this with no problems.


I don't disagree with you. And my experience is like your but as I described. That is the thing/beauty of live organisms. There is no right or wrong as long as everything you do you do it with them in mind and their well being. For me a conditioner is 100% needed but for you it is not, and that's ok


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Why would you overdose with any water conditioner that's just a waste?


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Why would you overdose with any water conditioner that's just a waste?


Just to make sure that no chlorine remains. Also with prime it is not a waste as excess dosage will help with ammonia amd nitrites. That ia the way I learned years a go and that is what I do.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

monk21 said:


> Just to make sure that no chlorine remains. Also with prime it is not a waste as excess dosage will help with ammonia amd nitrites. That ia the way I learned years a go and that is what I do.


+1 I also overdose prime when adding tap[ water directly to the tank. I usually to 1.5-2x the normal dose. I want to make sure the tap water entering my tank gets converted as soon as possible.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

colio said:


> +1 I also overdose prime when adding tap[ water directly to the tank. I usually to 1.5-2x the normal dose. I want to make sure the tap water entering my tank gets converted as soon as possible.


exactly. Also, we must remember that everyone's area, building, city, country and even continent is different! It is weird to expect that someone that leaves in a condo in markham has to treat his tap water the same way with someone that leaves in a house, using water from a well, in Aurora.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been adding water to my tanks using my python the following way. start adding water close in temp to the tank, add the recommended dosage of prime, leave the outake of the python on the surface to create aeration. I leave my filters, powerheads and airstones running. havent had a problem, just changed 50% of the water in my 125 the same way.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

I have accidentally dropped a crap load of blackwater conditioner in my tank before. Not a pretty sight for days but my shrimps, fishes, and plants don't seem to notice the change. Should be fine.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think a lot of people are using Prime inappropriately. By the time the Prime has chance to react, the chlorine has already reacted with the organics in the tank. Kind of like putting your hand in boiling water and figuring it's ok because you are adding cold water at the same time.

Lee


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Some interesting points raised here. It is true that chlorine reacts very quickly with organics in the water. I have done the testing with a chlorine test kit and found this to be true. It is neutralized, or rather, burned up in minutes. 
Declorinators, are reducing agents, which means they react with oxidizers (in this case the chlorine), pretty much instantly. If you have an excess of reducer, it will react with other available oxygen in the tank. I think it is clear what the possibilities are here if excess dechlor is used. 
Like darkangel, I never used dechlor for many years with no ill effects. I do use a homemade one now because it seems the chlorine level in the tap is much higher since Walkerton. I have enough sodium thiosulphite to last at least 50 years, purchased for less than $20.
So, while I am not convinced it is necessary, there are some unpleasant, potentionally toxic substances created when chlorine reacts with organic compounds. There is a lot of misinformation out there about chlorine. I had a neighbor tell me he converted his pool to salt water to avoid the carcinogenic chlorine in commercial pool sanitizers. The reality is the unit in the pool produces chlorine the same way it is done commercially. However, after he said chlorine was a carcinogen, I went on line and did a search, chlorine as carcinogen. First post stared with "chlorine, a known carcinogen", belonged to a water filter supply company. Further research indicated that according to the WHO and several cancer research encompassing bodies, there is no evidence that chlorine causes cancer. This jives with what I had seen on an MSDS for chlorine. Even the suspicious noxious substances such as tri-methyl halides, created by the reduction of organics, may not (no concrete proof). Regardless, once the water comes from the tap, the chlorine has done it's job and we don't need it any more and it makes water taste terrible.
For top ups I don't use a dechlor, but for large changes I do. I don't see any reason to use an excess even though it may do no harm.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

On the subject of water changes, I feel frequent fair volume water changes create less stress on fish than lengthy period, large volume water changes. Water parameters stay consistent and stable. Consistency is a good thing.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

With regards to excess dechlorinator, it is brand and type dependent. This is why many people prefer prime, because it is non-toxic when you add excessive amounts. For other brands, more care is definitely warranted. 

I will admit I would rather remove the chrlorine before the water gets into my tanks, but with a 65 and 75 to change, this isn't feasible for me (don't give me the "get a 20 gallon barrel" line, it just doesn't work well in my house setup, and with the wife). But ultimately I think that is the best approach, to dechlorinate in advance. 

But since that isn't practical for me, I am content to add extra Prime and add directly to the tank, as many people have done so without noticeable ill effect. But if you can manage the bucket (as I do for my 2 smaller tanks), it is probably best.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have 23 tanks to do water changes on every week. I just remove the water from about 5 or 6 tanks at a time then add the amount of Prime to the tank that is required, 1ml for every 10 gallons of new water to and just fill the tank to what is missing. I have been doing this for years and have had no ill effects on my fish.


----------

